# Whole house fan won't start



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

It's a problem internal to the fan, internal to the remote, or internal to you (operator error). You are getting some power to the fan, at least enough to move the lid. 
Check that the fan blades move freely.

Can you post operator/troubleshooting instructions? I couldn't readily find them. A schematic with parts list would be very useful.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Is there a thermal override. Some fans will shut down above a certain temperature so as not to draft a fire. You may be able to set this. Seems like the fins/vents should close too though.


----------



## golfdad100 (Jun 16, 2012)

Tech support is closed on weekends. The manual doesn't have any troubleshooting info nor does it mention a thermal override.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I just read the installation instructions online and hoped to find a troubleshooting section. No luck on the latter. I did see your remote has a timer function? Any chance you engaged that? I still don't see why the hood would open and close though. Wiring looked straight forward and again the hood is working just not your fan.


----------



## Roxerroneous (Oct 16, 2011)

Does the fan spin freely by hand? If you missed removing all packaging/tape to keep the fan locked in place during shipping the motor would overload when you try to start.


----------



## golfdad100 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks all. I checked to see if the fans rotated freely and they did, no packing material or locking pin. After I spun the fans by hand and pressed start the fans worked as they are supposed to!


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

Just needed a jump start.


----------



## Ronkster (Jul 27, 2015)

I have a similar problem - but my fan is about 15 years old. It has always worked fine in the past, but this Summer, when I turn it on the lid opens like it is supposed to, but the fan does not come on. It continues to cycle the the lid for 3 times (open and closed) but the fans never start turning. After the third time opening the lid it turns itself off. 

When I go into the attic, I can "jump start" it by pushing the fan blades with a stick (don't want to lose any fingers) and it runs fine. Unfortunately, it has to be "jump started" every time!

Is it time for a new motor? It currently has a Franklin Electric model 4405030407 belt drive 115 volts and two different speeds. And where can I get a new motor from (in Central Jersey)?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Sounds like it could be the capacitor.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Try a good cleaning of the motor.


----------



## Ronkster (Jul 27, 2015)

ToolSeeker and ron45:

thanks for the quick replies!

I'll try the cleaning first, but if that doesn't work ... is the capacitor internal to the motor, can it be fixed (easily, cheaply) or am I looking at buying a new motor?

Thanks again!


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

If you can post a picture of the unit I'm sure the guys here can identify if it has a cap and where it is. You have to get your comment count up to five before you can post a picture,


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

It's almost certainly not internal but even if you find it remember it holds it's charge even after the wires are disconnected. Not expensive and a 20 minute fix.


----------



## Ronkster (Jul 27, 2015)

I tried cleaning the motor, even using the duster sprays for computers, but that didn't help


----------



## Ronkster (Jul 27, 2015)

*whole house fan*



Ronkster said:


> I tried cleaning the motor, even using the duster sprays for computers, but that didn't help


Here are two photos of the fan in my attic.

Thanks for all of your help!!!


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Don't know the correct terms...

You would have to take the motor apart and clean the shaft and magnetic contact points. Dirt/dust etc. get's in there and even holds moisture. I've even had to use a blow dryer on them.

I know when regular house fans need a push start it's from dirt and moisture in the motor.

If you can't get it to work Tractor Supply sells the motors.


----------

